# Motorola Motoluxe vorinstallierte Apps löschen



## Modders Vision (28. Juli 2012)

*Motorola Motoluxe vorinstallierte Apps löschen*

Hallo allerseits!

Seit einiger Zeit bin ich Besitzer eines Motorola Motoluxe. Mit der Zeit regen mich die ganzen vorinstallierten Programme, für die ich keine Verwendung habe ziemlich auf.
Kann man diese irgendwie löschen?

Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen


----------



## Timsu (28. Juli 2012)

Geht nur mit Root.


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich mein Handy roote, dann habe ich ja kein Garantieanspruch mehr.
Kann man den Root notfalls wieder entfernen?


----------



## Timsu (29. Juli 2012)

Modders Vision schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mein Handy roote, dann habe ich ja kein Garantieanspruch mehr.
> Kann man den Root notfalls wieder entfernen?



Haedwareschäden werden trotz Root fast immer trotzdem repariert.
Root kann man natürlich auch wieder entfernen.


----------



## Modders Vision (29. Juli 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand, der schon mal nen Root erfolgreich gemacht hat sagen mit welchem Programm es gut funktioniert?
Und mit welcher App kann man vorinstallierte Programme dann löschen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe vorinstallierte Apps löschen*

[How2] Root fürs Motoluxe - Android-Hilfe.de


----------



## Timsu (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Motorola Motoluxe vorinstallierte Apps löschen*

Hier eine Anleitung zum Rooten, ist bei jedem Handymodell anders:
[Motorola MOTOLUXE] Root - Android Forum - AndroidPIT
Die Apps kannst du zum Beispiel mit Root Uninstaller oder Titanium Backup deinstallieren.
Natürlich kannst du mit Rootzugriff noch viel mehr machen.


----------



## Modders Vision (30. Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Hilfen 
Ich habe den Root jetzt ohne Probleme aufs Handy gemacht und mithilfe von Root Uninstaller ein paar Apps wie Google+, Twitter, etc. deinstalliert.
Nur leider weis ich nicht wie ich Latitude, Maps, Navigation und Places deinstallieren kann...
Und ich habe noch eine Anwendung mit dem Namen "Tipps für den Startbildschirm" gefunden und weis nicht ob ich sie deinstallieren kann...???


----------

